# New BIG SCARY SHOW: MHC, Zombie Army, Brian O'Halloran, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 27 is now online.

The candles have been blow out, the caskets have been closed and the party’s over. Or is it? 

As we begin year 2, we hit the ground running (from Clerks?!?!) . We start out the show with an interview with Chuckles the Klown, conducted by Storm (yes you read that correctly) Badger brings you enough deadline news to refill the grave, where we dug up Chad Savage and John Laflamboy from Zombie Army productions. And we sit down with the organizers of Midwest Haunters Convention, getting the low down on classes, the pre-show tours and Miss Scary Midwest 2013

All this, plus much more. Only on the Big Scary Show.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm listening as I type.


----------

